# Is it okay to wear a black leather watch strap with brown leather shoes?



## Jon1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Or is that as bad as wearing a black belt with brown shoes?


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

yes it is


----------



## Jon1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes, it's okay? Or, yes, it's bad?


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes it's ok


----------



## dingbat (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep. Theoretically one should match the three and some people wear a metal strap precisely to avoid this situation. However, practically speaking, I think it's fine to wear a watch strap that doesn't match.


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

*Yep*

I wouldn't think about it twice.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Or just get a metal watchband...and then you can worry about matching your watchband with your belt buckle!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I have two inexpensive dress watches, one with a black band and one with a brown band, and switch them off depending on shoe (and belt if worn) color that day.

It's a bit OCD, but I draw the line at obsessively matching the leather color of my brace ends to my shoes (or only wearing white-end braces b/c of their universality).

I confess that I've never actually noticed if anyone else is wearing a watchband that doesn't "match." Like most sartorialists, I suspect that I'm way, way more concerned with my own kit than with anybody else's.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I am old fashioned so take my advice with a grain of salt but I match leathers as well as metals.

My watch collection is of the Seiko, Citizen and Raymond Weil variety so I have a number of watches and they have bands that are as varied as my belt and shoe collection.

In my view the details are important.

Perry


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

If it ain't OK, then I'm wrong on about 50% of days.  I wear the same watch (a very old Zenith automatic) with a black strap every day.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

I try to match metal as well. Silver watch and watch band buckle to a silver colored belt buckle. Match glasses and wedding band as well. Maybe I just like white over gold, but I don't like to mix silver and gold.

I wear a black leather watch band all the time now, I don't switch for brown shoes because I only have the one watch I like right now. I have thought about the issue in the past, and figured black goes with everything, right?


----------



## SOhp101 (Apr 3, 2009)

None of the watches I own have leather straps but now that I think about it, I would probably try and make them match. I don't think it's a faux pas of any kind, however.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

I suppose you can getaway with that combo; however, if you said brown strap with black shoes I would say no.
In my opinion, the best thing to do is get a neutral strap, e.g. dark green leather strap. Although it is not match black or brown, it does not look odd with the black or brown.

Matching shoe and watch metal is a bit OCD even by Ask Andy standards.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

Another vote in favor of matching leathers and metals. If I'm OCD, so be it.


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*when is a match a match*

When I was a young man starting in management, my rabbi took me to Paul Stuart to start my proper biz look (the surprise was this was my first bonus, clothes on the company). The Company's intent was to give us a format to follow and guides/SOPs as to our look. One of the SOPs was watches...buy the best you can...metal or black leather band as both a precieved as neutral and not readily noticed. Shoes and belts should match or compelment. If you liked watches then the shoe belt rule was expanded with the caveat "don't go crazy"...cordovan shoes & belt, brown band...cordovan was considered a brown as navy blue was a black. Simple aides memories the key was a clean, simple, polished look.


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't think watch bands are that important in matching with belt and shoe color. Most people do not change watch bands on the same watch just for this purpose. If you have several dress watches with black and brown bands, then I suppose you can wear different ones based on the rest of your attire. I reserve my leather band watch for evening, more formal wear and I wear my metal bracelet watch for all other times.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Strike up the bands!*

I select the watch I'm going to wear based on shoe/belt color for leather and belt buckle metal for the watch body (and band, if metal), face color complementary to main clothing color. Other jewelry _en suite_.


----------



## NU81 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am a little obsessive also and ensure my leather watch band matches my belt and shoes.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

*Totally ok!*

Dear Jon:

Wear your black leather watch strap with brown shoes with wild abandon and enjoy it!

I have a fancy chronograph that happened to come on a thick black croc. strap (deployant buckle) with contrasting white stitching.

I wear the watch almost every day, and wear a coat and tie every day to work. Usually, with brown or cordovan shoes. No red flags here. And in full disclosure (or to somehow puff up my assessment above) I worked at a carriage trade men's haberdasher the summer before college and during college. Also, I did a stint as a buyer for a high end chain of department stores.

Best,

Jon


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

Assuming long sleeves are worn, the band color of the watch should be insignificant unless one constantly checks the time.


----------



## Lagavulin16 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Does not matter at all...*

My personal opinion is that the watch itself should fit with the clothes that you are wearing and provide a nice balance to your overall outfit. Band color is of no importance. A 47mm Panerai worn with a tux is going to look ridiculous no matter what type of band it has.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

A further thought: 

For many men, a watch is a very personal item. Maybe it's an heirloom, maybe it's the first truly nice thing they bought for themselves, etc. These men wear the same watch every day, or nearly so. For them, changing watches to match leathers would be like chaning wedding rings to match metals with belt buckles: gauche.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes it is..as long as you don't wear the watch on your ankle.


----------



## Anthony660 (Feb 1, 2009)

I am on the OCD side. I own two each of the Hamilton Jazzmaster, one with a brown strap and one with a black strap to match or at least be in the same color family as my shoes.

I would recommend buying a brown strap and a spring bar removal tool and change the band as needed. It takes a few minutes and is well worth it.


----------



## Texan (Dec 31, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> A further thought:
> 
> For many men, a watch is a very personal item. Maybe it's an heirloom, maybe it's the first truly nice thing they bought for themselves, etc. These men wear the same watch every day, or nearly so. For them, changing watches to match leathers would be like chaning wedding rings to match metals with belt buckles: gauche.


winner


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Anthony660 said:


> I am on the OCD side. I own two each of the Hamilton Jazzmaster, one with a brown strap and one with a black strap to match or at least be in the same color family as my shoes.
> 
> I would recommend buying a brown strap and a spring bar removal tool and change the band as needed. It takes a few minutes and is well worth it.


If I didn't have the two dress watches with their respective brown and black straps, I'd just wear the same one everyday. I can't see myself switching watchbands on a near-daily basis.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

Anthony660 said:


> I am on the OCD side. I own two each of the Hamilton Jazzmaster, one with a brown strap and one with a black strap to match or at least be in the same color family as my shoes.
> 
> I would recommend buying a brown strap and a spring bar removal tool and change the band as needed. It takes a few minutes and is well worth it.


I wouldn't be keen on doing this to regularly as I feel it wears the watch and spring bars unecesserily. I do have a spring bar removal tool but swap me straps/bands sparingly.

Matching straps and shoes doesn't particularly worry me.


----------



## Guy Redux (Apr 3, 2009)

While the details may matter, I find I often wear brown watch strap with black belt & shoes.


----------



## lookirishdressbritishtr (Apr 3, 2009)

pkincy said:


> In my view the details are important.
> 
> Perry


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Omega . . .*

. . . made an ovoid, brushed steel, "Dynamic" automatic watch with a blue and white face, one of which was given to me, that had a threaded, removable rim on the back that retained the strap. The strap could be changed using a plastic "wrench" with cogs corresponding to slots in the rim. They were perforated "driving" bands, if you please.

I went wild getting other colored bands: red, blue, navy, white, green, brown suede(!). It meant allowing a little more time on the occasions when I intended to wear that watch to make the change, but, boy, did I feel sharp! Oh, BTW, that was in the '70s.

Now, unfortunately, I have misplaced the "wrench" and all the bands but the red one, which is still on the watch. It still keeps time and I still wear it when red is going to work with at least part of what I'm wearing. No, I don't try to match my belt and shoes to that red band:icon_smile_big:


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

I seldom wear black shoes so it is not a problem for me.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

No, never.


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

Funny anecdote:

I have always had two belts; black and brown. I have never thought much of belts, nor given a second thought to matching my shoes. 

Why did not I care about my belts? 

​I figured things out...

Having lost weight, I can now see my belt and just how important it is to match to my shoes!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

The answer to the OP is yes, it is OK. Some fastidious gents would extend the shoes/belt matching practice to watchbands, but that is a preference, not a rule. Some well-dressed men admire that type of attention to detail, others view it as excessive and borderline matchy-matchy. But truthfully, either approach is "OK."


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't worry if my (gold metal) watch matches anything. I just put it on.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Probably no one will notice.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

pkincy said:


> I am old fashioned so take my advice with a grain of salt but I match leathers as well as metals.
> 
> My watch collection is of the Seiko, Citizen and Raymond Weil variety so I have a number of watches and they have bands that are as varied as my belt and shoe collection.
> 
> ...


Of course, I agree with this.

I try to follow the rules I know about so that everything is conventional.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Fatman said:


> Funny anecdote:
> 
> I have always had two belts; black and brown. I have never thought much of belts, nor given a second thought to matching my shoes.
> 
> ...


Accessories, belt etc., are very important to the integrity of the ensemble. Beyond coordination, a ratty belt can really spoil a look.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Assuming we're talking a situation involving a business setting, you should be wearing a long sleeve shirt. If you are, it's not likely anyone will see your watch band.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

I had bought a belt to match a pair of walnut brown shoes I have and eventually I bought a watch strap to match (to swap with a black).

I'm now leaning towards the attitude that you can match too much, to the point of pretentiousness. I think as long as it doesn't come off like you are shouting out loud that all of your leather items match, you are probably safe, though. Obsessive matching is kind of the opposite of sprezz, though, would you not agree? Is this even a concept that most on this board care about?

I do love the earlier suggestion of a green strap. I may pilfer that idea!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

It's perfectly fine for the watch strap not to match. I pay more attention to selecting a watch approriate to the outfit and occasion - i.e. - no big clunky dive watch with a business suit. 

I am fortunate to own several dress watches, however, with bands in black, dark brown, tan and steel mesh - and I will admit to gravitating toward a complimentary colour simply because I have the choice. If I had just one dress watch, I'd pick a strap that best suited the watch and just wear it every day without a second thought.

If I am wearing a blue pinstrpe suit with black captoes and black belt, I would likely select this:



If it were a taupe summer suit with my tricolour cognac Vass shoes, I might lean toward this:



I don't consider such choices to be either pretentious or fastidious, but others are quite welcome to that view.


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

I attended a wedding over the weekend and as the groomsmen were lined up, one stuck out like a sore thumb. It wasn't the color of the watch but the size, enormous! To me having a conservative sized watch is far more important than the watch band color. It would quite honestly ruin the wedding photo of the attendants to see this awful clunky watch sticking out from beneath a rental tux! 
I do think its getting a bit picky, tell me, of the last five men you crossed paths with this morning, can you remember what watch band they were wearing? If I was sitting across the dinner table maybe I could recall one or two, but that would be rare.


----------



## TheQue (May 29, 2013)

Well I think there are far more OCD issues when it comes to watches than just the band color.

Ultimately my watch of choice would be a Patek Philippe 5036G () which has fairly small dimensions for an automatic annual calendar chronograph by today's standards. Unfortunately the price is not small, a used one is going to cost over $35,000... You know a nice used Benz...

As I cannot afford such a luxury, even if I had the cash I just couldn't justify that cost at this time, I ended up with a beautiful Hamilton Jazzmaster in Rose Gold with a Brown Leather Strap and Rose Deployant Buckle (https://www.popularwatcheshome.com/images/gallery/hamilton_h32646555_146_3.jpg and https://www.popularwatcheshome.com/images/gallery/hamilton_h32646555_146_2.jpg). That is my watch just cannot get the Rose Gold to show up properly on my cell phone photo.

Point being, I spent close to $2000 for my watch when I purchased it and I literally wear it every day. I do so for several reasons:

1. It's my first nice watch and I had to save up and convince my ex-wife that it was worth the money (Hard to do by the way)

2. After owning this watch, I just cannot put a Timex on anymore. I mean why? If you own a Benz you don't drive the Yugo to work...

3. It's a beautiful piece of art, and I truly enjoy wearing it.

Now, why did I buy it in Rose Gold? Well I was told (incorrectly or not) that Rose gold goes with either color metal (Gold or White), kind of like white brace ends. Secondly I think it adds to the beauty of the piece.

With all of that said, I would much rather see someone with a watch like mine on their wrist while wearing any suit and shoe combination over those who wear a G-Shock or any other digital catastrophy.

-Ray


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, it's fine. Long explanations aren't needed. A watch is jewellery not clothing.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

TheQue said:


> Ultimately my watch of choice would be a Patek Philippe 5036G () which has fairly small dimensions for an automatic annual calendar chronograph by today's standards. Unfortunately the price is not small, a used one is going to cost over $35,000... You know a nice used Benz...


If I recall correctly, doesn't that work out to about a thousand dollars per millimeter? That would be kind of fabulous.

I have my watch on a metal bracelet, right now. I'd kind of like a saddle tan band on it. I basically never wear tan shoes. I'd like a dark green pebble-grain band, but I think if I bought one of those for my Seiko 5, it would cost more than the watch.

I kind of want a gold-toned tank watch, to put on a dark brown strap. I'd wear that with black shoes.


----------



## TheQue (May 29, 2013)

Just about as it is a 37 mm case.

What kills my argument is when people ask me about accuracy of the timekeeping ability of the watch. Patek says -2 to +1 seconds every 24 hours. Meaning you could lose up to 1 minute a month. It is reasonable to assume it cost you $1000 per second of inaccuracy a month...

Where as an Atomic Solar Powered G-Shock updates its time 4 times a day for a whopping $150 retail.

I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder though.

-Ray



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> If I recall correctly, doesn't that work out to about a thousand dollars per millimeter? That would be kind of fabulous.
> 
> I have my watch on a metal bracelet, right now. I'd kind of like a saddle tan band on it. I basically never wear tan shoes. I'd like a dark green pebble-grain band, but I think if I bought one of those for my Seiko 5, it would cost more than the watch.
> 
> I kind of want a gold-toned tank watch, to put on a dark brown strap. I'd wear that with black shoes.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

TheQue said:


> Just about as it is a 37 mm case.
> 
> What kills my argument is when people ask me about accuracy of the timekeeping ability of the watch. Patek says -2 to +1 seconds every 24 hours. Meaning you could lose up to 1 minute a month. It is reasonable to assume it cost you $1000 per second of inaccuracy a month...
> 
> ...


My assumption is that you need to be slightly early for everything, if you'd like to own a Patek one day. Once you have the Patek, if you're a minute or two late, well, you can get away with that -- or it's been long enough you're just in the habit of showing up early.


----------



## TheQue (May 29, 2013)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Once you have the Patek, if you're a minute or two late, well, you can get away with that -- or it's been long enough you're just in the habit of showing up early.


That or if you own one, you probably also have someone responsible for getting you places on time heh.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

TheQue said:


> Patek says -2 to +1 seconds every 24 hours. Meaning you could lose up to 1 minute a month.


That would reflect exceptional accuracy for a mechanical watch. The acceptable range for official chronometer certification is -4 to +6 sec/day.


----------



## TheQue (May 29, 2013)

RogerP said:


> That would reflect exceptional accuracy for a mechanical watch. The acceptable range for official chronometer certification is -4 to +6 sec/day.


Don't get me wrong, they exceed Geneva Seal Standards which is -4 to +3 seconds per 24 hours. I am not discounting it's superior quality, I assure you I want one. Being an engineer and having a significant other ask me first and foremost "how is it technically better" than alternative crappy x. This is a harder argument.

I mean ask me why the Note 2 is better than the S2 and I had answers or why the Audi A8 is better than the Lincoln Continental. Mechanical vs quartz however....

-Ray


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

TheQue said:


> Don't get me wrong, they exceed Geneva Seal Standards which is -4 to +3 seconds per 24 hours. I am not discounting it's superior quality, I assure you I want one. Being an engineer and having a significant other ask me first and foremost "how is it technically better" than alternative crappy x. This is a harder argument.
> 
> I mean ask me why the Note 2 is better than the S2 and I had answers or why the Audi A8 is better than the Lincoln Continental. Mechanical vs quartz however....
> 
> -Ray


Because accuracy is by far not the only measure of what makes a watch "better". Quartz will be more accurate, hands down, across the board. It isn't even a contest. If that is your first and foremost purchase criterion, then you will find eternal happiness with any number of disposable plastic $50 watches. Consider yourself fortunate. :tongue2:


----------



## TheQue (May 29, 2013)

RogerP said:


> Because accuracy is by far not the only measure of what makes a watch "better". Quartz will be more accurate, hands down, across the board. It isn't even a contest. If that is your first and foremost purchase criterion, then you will find eternal happiness with any number of disposable plastic $50 watches. Consider yourself fortunate. :tongue2:


Hahaha, that's my problem. I want it because it is literately mobile wearable art. Its why I spent the small amount of money I had on my rose gold Hamilton Jazzmaster. But just because I see it as that does not mean my significant other does. One can do a lot of things for $35,000. Though arguably, very few of those things are as cool or have the heirloom factor that a Patek Philippe watch has.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Don't forget matching you wallet and key case. I'd like to start with my rose gold watch and band and move on to a rose gold belt and shoes, but my plain brown wallet just won't allow it.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Spex said:


> ...Obsessive matching is kind of the opposite of sprezz, though, would you not agree?...


No, I would not.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think the two should match.


----------



## KayGee (May 19, 2013)

You don't need to match your watch to your belt any more than you need to match your belt buckle to your wedding band.


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

TheQue, I think that you are becoming obsessed with the Patek, I am sure that if you were wearing one you would be disappointed if everyone you crossed paths with failed to notice it. I obsessed over a Cartier Tank and then over a Patek. I now have both but then also a $100 Gruen and a $50 Timex and a plain gold Tiffany. I switch between them regularly except the Timex, that is for either travelling abroad or when I will be swimming in the ocean, I wouldn't subject any expensive watch to saltwater. It is rare for someone to comment on what watch I am wearing, but mind you they are all fairly simple, classic lines without moon phases or chronographs. Sometimes less is more. I have a close friend who sells watches going well up into six figures and a lot of those have complications that are so remote as to be never used, it is a marvel of engineering but beyond that hardly useful in everyday life.


----------



## TheQue (May 29, 2013)

tuckspub said:


> TheQue, I think that you are becoming obsessed with the Patek, I am sure that if you were wearing one you would be disappointed if everyone you crossed paths with failed to notice it. I obsessed over a Cartier Tank and then over a Patek. I now have both but then also a $100 Gruen and a $50 Timex and a plain gold Tiffany. I switch between them regularly except the Timex, that is for either travelling abroad or when I will be swimming in the ocean, I wouldn't subject any expensive watch to saltwater. It is rare for someone to comment on what watch I am wearing, but mind you they are all fairly simple, classic lines without moon phases or chronographs. Sometimes less is more. I have a close friend who sells watches going well up into six figures and a lot of those have complications that are so remote as to be never used, it is a marvel of engineering but beyond that hardly useful in everyday life.


I agree with all points, especially my obsession. To my credit though it is not Any Patek (Though I would take and wear any). I fell in love with the 5036G years ago and have never given up hope of owning one. I actually had the opportunity to purchase one in 2006ish for $18k but that was still way out of my price range.

It's the watch that made me fall in love with quality watches... It was my "first love" of a watch per say.

-Ray


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

Good luck with fulfilling your obsession, I think its always a good thing to strive for something that is out of reach,,,for now at least.


----------

